# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : تشريح نوكيا x7 للمهندس أحمــد سعــد

## salihmob

*1 ـ هذا الجهاز من فئه BB5 اصدارات X .* *2 ـ هذا الجهاز به مسميات جديده عن بعض الايسيهات مثل :ـ* *أ ـ BOB وهو معالج البلوتوث والراديو والشبكه المحليه .* *ب ـ IVE معالج التصوير .* *جـ ـ ALLI معالج الاشاره .*   *3 ـ الجهاز به IC خاص للتاتش TOUCH CONTROLLER .*  *4 ـ وبعض التطورات البسيطه فى الشكل والتصميم ومصطلحات القطع .*   *والان مع صوره الجهاز من الخارج*    *والان مع صوره تشريح الوجه الامامى*       *والان مع تشريح الوجه الخلفى*     *انتهى التشريح* *والى اللقاء فى تشريح جديد ان شاء الله*

----------


## أبى الفاروق

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبى وعلى امانه النقل اخيك أحمـد سعـد( أبى الفاروق)

----------


## salihmob

الشكر ليك حبيبي 
وعلي انضماك للصرح العظيم 
اتنمي ان اري مواضيعك الرائعه تنور منتدانا 
دمت بود

----------


## ابو ساره

تسلم حبيبى

----------


## errachid

thanks verry good

----------


## adrar2

merci khona lah ijazik

----------


## فادي الفلس

السلام عليكم .. اخي صور التشريح صغيره جدا .. ولا يمكن القراءه ..  ممكن تكون الصوره اكبر ؟؟

----------


## حبيب الورد

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## mgdxt

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sfaarezag

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم حبيبى

----------

